# [SPOILER] Black Ops III Story Plot



## Oray (25. November 2015)

Hallo liebe PC-Games User, 

ich habe nun die Story Kampagne mit einem Freund zusammen durchgezockt. 
Wie wir natürlich alle Wissen, ist die Story sehr komplex und auch verwirrend. 
Ich möchte hier ein Diskussion-Thread eröffnen und die Komplette Story erörtern. 

Was ich bereits weiß: 

Singapur wurde von einer Giftgas Attacke aus dem Coallecence-Gebäude ( ich weiß nicht wie man es schreibt hahah ) heimgesucht. 
Daraus resultierte, dass eine große Mauer um oder um einen Teil der Stadt errichtet wurde. 
Es wurden DNI-Test in diesem Gebäude durchgeführt um die Gedanken der Menschen - welche ein DNI besitzen - zu kategorisieren etc ... 
Während den Test entstand dann ein KI-Bug welcher dann GAS freigesetzt hat und alle die mit mit der KI über das DNI in Verbindung kamen, wurden infiziert ( Emotionen, Gefühle, Gedanken alles wurde absorbiert und gleichzeitig wurde das Verhalten und Ziele (?) der KI übernommen ). 
Jetzt zur Frage: 

- Warum setzt die scheiß KI die Gaswolke frei?????????? Ich blick es nicht. 
Ich weiß, dass die KI herausfinden wollte wer Sie ist was sie macht und warum etc .
Außerdem unterdrückt sie den vollständigen Hirntod ( für eine bestimmte Zeit? ) und übernimmt während diesem Zeitraum den Geist des Besitzers im vereisten Wald.

- Warum laufen wir am Ende als Leiche nochmal nach draußen, und heißen Taylor? Weil wir haben uns als Spieler in den Kopf geschossen ... sorry des geht nicht ... ( TAYLORS  Leiche liegt ja in Ägypten und am Ende sind wir ja in Zurich ... ohne Taylor.

- War das alles eigentlich jetzt ein Traum? 

Grüße
Oray


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> - War das alles eigentlich jetzt ein Traum?



Mehr oder weniger. Zumindest ist das eine populäre Fan-Theorie.


Spoiler



Demnach ist die Hauptfigur eigentlich während der OP gestorben - alles danach sind die Erinnerungen von Taylor, die du leicht verändert nachspielst. Denn laut Taylors Tagebuch (dem Text, der vor jeder Mission so schnell über den Bildschirm scrollt), war er zuvor an einer ganz ähnlichen Mission beteiligt. Damals war er der Jäger, der eine Gruppe abtrünniger Agenten verfolgt hat - und dabei genau die gleichen Locations wie der Spieler abgeklappert hat. Du bist also ab Mission 2 mehr oder weniger Taylor. Achte auch darauf, wie sich Kane verhält - sie war zu der Zeit Taylors Geliebte. Ist ziemlich schräg, aber die Theorie passt zu den Fakten.

Siehe auch:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Black_Ops_III#Story


> The briefing of each mission, written in the form of Taylor's journal,  reveals that the Player was actually dead shortly after their surgery,  indicating that every event that happens afterwards is a figment of the  Player's dying dream, based on Taylor's real experience as he and his  squad mates went on a hunt for a rogue agent, Dylan Stone, as well as  his team, all of whom were replaced with Taylor, Hall, Diaz and Maretti  in the Player's dream.


----------



## Oray (25. November 2015)

Hi , 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis und der schnellen Antwort. Des ist echt sehr sehr verrückt alles hahah. 

Ergibt Sinn was da steht  Aber irgendwo wirft es dann noch mehr Fragen auf. 

Sehr sehr verrückt. Habe mir auch den Artikel mal durchgelesen, und bin aber immer noch auf dem selben Stand wie davor. 
Außer, dass mir jetzt von Ihnen sehr gut erklärt wurde, dass wir nur Erinnerungen in unseren "eigenen" Interpretation nachspielen. 

Jedoch wie gesagt ist es sehr komisch, warum das Gas freigesetzt wurde, und warum wir durch das DNI geschafft haben ( trotz Kopfschuss - also die Motorik dürfte ja gar nicht mehr funktionieren - noch laufen können und uns Taylor nennen) ... sprich: In dem Moment als wir sagen, dass wir Taylor seien, sterben wir nun endgültig während der OP?
Oder ... war das alles nur ein böser Alptraum?
Und hat die KI auch zu Taylors "realen" Zeiten wirklich existiert?


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung 
Ich bin da genauso schlau wie du, ist leider alles ziemlich konfus - und nicht auf eine gute Weise wie etwa bei Memento. Ich glaube aber, dass sich Taylor/Spielcharakter nicht erschossen hat. Ob die KI wirklich exisitert hat - wer weiß.


----------



## Oray (25. November 2015)

Hahaha  Wahre Worte  Danke Peter für den Austausch  Falls ich mal was mitbekomme oder etwas plausibles im Internet die Wochen zu finden ist, schreib ich es hier rein  

Grüße


----------

